# Gabellockout beim Begauffahren



## jim_morrison (21. Januar 2018)

Hallo
Ich wollte mal fragen, wie ihr eure Gabeln so einstellt beim bergauffahren. Ich bin es gewohnt die Gabel per Lockout zu blockieren wenn es bergauf geht, und zwar auf Asphalt und Trails. Wie handhabt ihr das so? Gibt es Vor- bzw. Nachteile bezüglich des Blockierens bergauf?
Gruss Jim


----------



## xlacherx (21. Januar 2018)

Wenn ich bergauf überhaupt was straffer mache, dann ist es der Dämpfer. Vom Gabel zu machen hast ja eh nur was, wenn du in den Wiegetritt gehst.
Sprich, wenn es mal richtig lange Berg auf geht, leg ich den Hebel am Dämpfer um. Ansonsten fahr ich immer offen. Wobei das aber auch vom Rahmen abhängig ist. Sprich wie wippfreudig er ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (21. Januar 2018)

unnötiger Quatsch für Leute die wie ein nasser Sack auf dem Rad sitzen und keine Körperspannung haben


----------



## pacechris (21. Januar 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> unnötiger Quatsch für Leute die wie ein nasser Sack auf dem Rad sitzen und keine Körperspannung haben



..oder für leute die schnell der Berg hochkommen wollen..... 


Wenn ich im stehen fahre auf gutem Untergrund (Asphal, normale Feldwege usw.), Gabel immer zu ist das klar. 
In technischen uphills kommt das ganz auf die Situation an. 
Meistens wird dann im sitzten gefahren daher auch Gabel auf, um die vorteil des leichtern überrollen von hinternissen zu nutzen und der Negativ-Federweg der Gabel bringt dich weiter nach vorne, auch vorteil wenn es richtig steil wird.


----------



## jim_morrison (21. Januar 2018)

Und macht ihr sie dan ganz auf (falls ihr wie ich 3 Positionrn habt) oder auf die mittlere Position?


----------



## pacechris (21. Januar 2018)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Und macht ihr sie dan ganz auf (falls ihr wie ich 3 Positionrn habt) oder auf die mittlere Position?


Im sitzen fahrend ganz auf, ich hab aber auch nur 2 Positionen. 
Teste das doch mal, fahr ein Wurzelstück mit offener Gabel hoch und dann blockiert. 
Dann sollte es klar sein was angebracht ist


----------



## Sven12345 (31. Januar 2018)

Ehrlich gesagt blockiere ich meine Gabel nie...
Mir ist es einfach schon zu oft passiert, dass ich nach dem Anstieg vergessen habe,
die Gabel wieder zu entsperren 
Das ist dann in der Abfahrt meist nicht so optimal...

Außerdem spielt es für MICH keine große Rolle, ob ich in der Ebene oder bei flachen Anstiegen
nun ein paar Watt mehr oder weniger verbrauche.
Richtig viel wippt da eh nicht. 
Ein bisschen Körperspannung vorausgesetzt.
In richtig steilen Anstiegen ist das Bike vorne eh so leicht, dass die Gabel mehr oder weniger voll ausgefedert ist. 
Und ohne Last auf der Gabel reicht schon das Losbrechmoment der Dichtungen,
um jegliches Wippen zu unterbinden.


----------



## Hillcruiser (31. Januar 2018)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Und macht ihr sie dan ganz auf (falls ihr wie ich 3 Positionrn habt) oder auf die mittlere Position?


ich mache sie bei längeren Bergaufpassagen auf die mittlere Position, ganz zu mache ich sie sehr selten.
Gabelabsenkung nutze ich nahezu nie, daher hat meine neue Gabel das auch nicht mehr...


----------



## RetroRider (31. Januar 2018)

Am Stadtbike hab ich eine Gabel, die extrem komfortabel und "durchsackend" konfiguriert ist, und absolut kein Losbrechmoment hat. Da nutze ich schon bei gemäßigten Anstiegen die Zugstufensperre. Hat im Gegensatz zu Druckstufensperre den Vorteil, daß der Lenker abgesenkt wird, so daß die Sitzhaltung bergauf optimal bleibt.
An den "echten" MTBs fahr ich die Stahlfeder-Modelle von den alten Marzocchis, die haben keinen Lockout, sacken aber auch im mittleren Federweg nicht so durch wie Luftfeder.


----------



## gmak (31. Januar 2018)

nutze ich eigentlich nur bei längeren Auffahrten auf Asphalt oder ähnlich guten Wegen. Im Groben stört mich das Blockieren.


----------



## Florian (31. Januar 2018)

An meinem Enduro kann ich zwar die Pike blockieren, hab das aber nie genutzt.
Seit 1 Jahr hab ich mir aber dazu ein schnelles CC-Hardtail mit Remote-Lockout gekauft. Seit ich das nutze erwische ich mich immer wieder, wie ich beim Enduro bergauf auch gern vom Lenker aus blockieren würde.
Wenn man sich mal dran gewöhnt hat ist es schon toll, schnell mal für den Wiegetritt blockieren zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (31. Januar 2018)

Und ich habe den Remote Hebel letzten Samstag ausgebaut. Das Fox System für den 3-Pos. Remote überzeugt mich nicht wirklich. Ich werde diese Saison wieder ohne Remote starten und mal sehrn wie es sich so fährt.
Gruss


----------



## Laerry (1. Februar 2018)

Auf gutem Schotter und Asphalt zu, aufm Trail vorne und hinten halboffen, um Hindernisse leichter zu überrollen.


----------



## Basti138 (2. Februar 2018)

Was ist "guter" Schotter?


----------



## Radler-01 (2. Februar 2018)

das...


----------



## Wuerfelspieler (2. Februar 2018)

Früher am XC Bike hab ich öfter den Remote bedient um die Gabel zu locken. Da war die Sitzposition allerdings auch wesentlich gestreckter und mit viel Gewicht auf der Front. Am Trailbike muss ich sagen, dass man im Sitzen sehr entspannt bergauf kommt egal ob "guter Schotter" oder technischer Uphill. Würde ich somit auch Geometrie abhängig machen. Wenn ich dann dochmal einen Sprint mache ist die Gabel wird die Gabel allerdings schon gestrafft. (sofern ich die Zeit dazu habe runter zu greifen )


----------



## Erdnah (3. Februar 2018)

Also Nino Schurter, der ja sehr ähnlich wie wir Rad fährt , nutzt das Twin Remote in einem 1,5 h Wettkampf ca 200 mal....
Erdnah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuerfelspieler (3. Februar 2018)

der fährt auch einen relativ langen negativen Vorbau mit viel Gewicht auf der Front


----------



## aufgehts (3. Februar 2018)

wenn bergauf schon so ein problem darstellt....


----------



## Basti138 (3. Februar 2018)

War EBike schon?


----------



## hardtails (3. Februar 2018)

Erdnah schrieb:


> Also Nino Schurter, der ja sehr ähnlich wie wir Rad fährt , nutzt das Twin Remote in einem 1,5 h Wettkampf ca 200 mal....




Logo, er ist ja auch Verkäufer, da würde ich auch sagen was mein Brötchengeber möchte damit seine Produkte gut dastehen. 
Man trifft eher selten eine Mercedes Verkäufer der einem sagt das der BMW viel besser ist


----------



## aufgehts (3. Februar 2018)

Das hat ja noch mehr Knöpfe....


----------



## Erdnah (3. Februar 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Logo, er ist ja auch Verkäufer, da würde ich auch sagen was mein Brötchengeber möchte damit seine Produkte gut dastehen.
> Man trifft eher selten eine Mercedes Verkäufer der einem sagt das der BMW viel besser ist


Klar, der ist sicher nicht gänzlich objektiv. Allerdings kann sich ein Weltmeister und Worldcup Leader so ziemlich alles erlauben.
Zudem: schau Dir mal die Videos von Wettkämpfen an und Du siehst wie oft er im Wiegetritt fährt. Ich glaube ihm die häufige remote Nutzung sofort. Der würde niemals auf non-remote zurück gehen. Er hat zwei Modi, soweit ich weiß: offen und 80 % blockiert.
Das alles hat aber recht wenig mit dem TE zu tun, schätze ich.
Ich nutze das Lockout meiner Fox 32 am XC Bike vorne nur im Wiegetritt. Hinten, ebenfalls Fox Dämpfer, auch in der Ebene der bei bestimmten Uphill Situationen (Dämpfer bleibt dabei recht weit offen, dh ist kein 100 %iges Lockout). Im verblockten, steilen uphill single trail ist der offene Dämpfer hinten von Vorteil, die Gabel federt dann selbst im offenen Modus wegen geringer Last auf dem VR nahezu nicht.
Erdnah


----------



## boxy (3. Februar 2018)

Erdnah schrieb:


> Er hat zwei Modi, soweit ich weiß: offen und 80 % blockiert.



Beim Scott's verändert sich auch die Geometrie durch den Lockout, daher nutze ich diese auch gerne Bergauf.


----------



## scratch_a (3. Februar 2018)

Mhh...ich brauch keinen "Lockout" zum Bergauf fahren. Vielleicht auch deshalb nicht weil ich keine Rennen fahre 
Wenn ich an meiner Gabel rumstelle, dann nur, wenn es mit sehr langsamer Geschwindigkeit größere Absätze oder Spitzkehren runter geht, weil da sonst meine Pike (bisher) zu stark eintauchte.

Früher hatte ich bei meinen ersten Rad auch ein Remote am Lenker. Hatte ich da schon selten benutzt und wenn, dann meist oben wieder vergessen zum raus nehmen. Der Nachteil beim Bergab ist dann meines Erachtens größer als der Vorteil Bergauf


----------

